

Some game developers unhappy with Apple, Nintendo - statictype
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/gaming.gadgets/03/04/nintendo.apple.games/index.html

======
statictype
This applies, not just to games but apps in general.

One train of thought is that the App Store is lowering the value of software.

The other train of thought is that App Store is making it easier for indie
developers to get seen.

------
neovive
The end of the article makes a good point about the browser being the long
term solution. However, does Apple have any incentive at this point to push
browser-based games forward on the iPhone?

